# Canon Loyalty Program FAQs (Originally from POTN)



## ljason8eg

This should be a sticky.


----------



## tats

Thanks for this, I'm a bit confused are 5D Mark II's not available or should I still call ~9 months later?


----------



## MistaBernie

They were removed from the program because people would buy them for an awesome price and simply resell them. That being said, I've heard "stories" of people calling up and asking about the status of whether or not it's on the CLP, and somehow negotiating a percentage off. The moral? Can't hurt to ask!


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;14534806*
> They were removed from the program because people would buy them for an awesome price and simply resell them. That being said, I've heard "stories" of people calling up and asking about the status of whether or not it's on the CLP, and somehow negotiating a percentage off. The moral? Can't hurt to ask!


Just called 5D Mk II's are only offered at full refurb price of $1,999.


----------



## MistaBernie

Sometimes you can get a bit of a discount, but $1999 for a refurb is effectively a brand new 5Dii with (likely) < 1000 clicks and a 3 month warranty, vs people who sell used for $2100-2200 still. Granted, you still pay shipping/tax, but when it ships, you have it in two days (for $12)


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;14535366*
> Sometimes you can get a bit of a discount, but $1999 for a refurb is effectively a brand new 5Dii with (likely) < 1000 clicks and a 3 month warranty, vs people who sell used for $2100-2200 still. Granted, you still pay shipping/tax, but when it ships, you have it in two days (for $12)


Very true, but I'm going to harass Best Buy after I get my card and see if I can grab a brand new one for $2150....


----------



## MistaBernie

how'd that work out Tats? I hope you had the forethought to print out the actual price to show to them... or maybe a screenshot would have worked.


----------



## tats

I took it as a sign that maybe I don't need to race into a camera upgrade I don't need. But I did put down a deposit on the Mark III







This way I will be nicely surprised when it is finally released.

I rented a nice 24-70L for the weekend to tide myself over through this buying something itch.


----------



## MistaBernie

wait, they're accepting deposits on the 5D3?!


----------



## MistaBernie

bump for adding the 60D to the CLP as of yesterday ($639.99!)


----------



## MistaBernie

Bump for all of OCN's aspiring photogs or people that like to save money on quality Canon DSLR bodies/kits!


----------



## sub50hz

Why this isn't a sticky is beyond me.


----------



## MistaBernie

Dont confront me none, I can understand, we have a bunch of stickies here..


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Oh to hell with it, let's sticky this one. There's a lot of camera knowledge that needs to be stuck.







Plus I think I'll consolidate the guides into one stuck thread to keep the sticky list from getting too big.


----------



## MistaBernie

my first sticky! I think..?


----------



## b.walker36

I wish I knew about this 3 days ago lol, but either way I'm happy with my T3 so even though i payed more for it than i would have for a T2I I'm having fun; All that matters.


----------



## MistaBernie

Three days ago? Did you buy it at a B&M store?


----------



## b.walker36

No newegg, but for 550 i got a 1yr accidental warranty, 4gig card, and a bag.


----------



## tats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36;15215481*
> No newegg, but for 550 i got a 1yr accidental warranty, 4gig card, and a bag.


You should return it if you don't need video and buy my xsi and save $200


----------



## odin2free

this is awesome...
to bad i couldnt return my 400d/xti for something just newer of this intro level camera
but still awesome stuff


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;15284433*
> this is awesome...
> to bad i couldnt return my 400d/xti for something just newer of this intro level camera
> but still awesome stuff


Just sell your XTi at POTN, it will sell fast (looks like they're going for around $300 or so, a bit less for the body only). Use the money from that to buy a broken Canon P&S camera, then off to CLP!


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Will something like this work? http://www.ebay.com/itm/canon-camera-s230-parts-repair-b1-14-/120793061980?pt=Digital_Camera_Accessories&hash=item1c1fd3da5c#ht_500wt_1180


----------



## ljason8eg

That's the exact camera I used to get my 7D through CLP, so yes.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15376100*
> That's the exact camera I used to get my 7D through CLP, so yes.


Sounds good, purchased.


----------



## MistaBernie

Nice to see people making use of this.


----------



## odin2free

Can i also get military or student discount on top of the already refurb discount?

Planning on trading in my XTI for a T2i lens kit


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;15295783*
> Just sell your XTi at POTN, it will sell fast (looks like they're going for around $300 or so, a bit less for the body only). Use the money from that to buy a broken Canon P&S camera, then off to CLP!


I know that i can find a broken camera...been lookin, no luck but some are for parts and trade them in and what not...
I dont need this XTI though that is the thing..i just would like to keep the lenses and such like that...but i can get the t2i for like 400 even...keep my lenses get some FD lenses..and be good to go.
im already nearing the price to do the trade in and what not so hmm idk


----------



## viper522

I called CLP because we're interested in moving up from an SX20 IS to a DSLR but the prices were *REDICULOUS*. I could go on Amazon right now and save $115 for a NEW T3i+lens over their refurb of the same kit. So much for that..


----------



## MistaBernie

??? That doesn't seem accurate at all. can you link the T3i + lens that you found on Amazon that's better than 20% off the refurb price please?


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;15396123*
> ??? That doesn't seem accurate at all. can you link the T3i + lens that you found on Amazon that's better than 20% off the refurb price please?


http://www.amazon.com/Canon-T3i-Digital-Imaging-18-55mm/dp/B004J3V90Y]Amazon 784.95[/URL], no tax, no S&H, get to keep your existing camera which you can sell

CLP 899.99, tax, didn't get S&H price, have to send in your camera


----------



## MistaBernie

The idea isn't to turn in a _valuable_ camera, it's to turn in a broken p&s which you can purchase for as little as $9.00 on eBay.

2nd, I dont even see the T3i listed on the refurbs website. $899.99 is the regular, brand new price direct from Canon. They may not even sell refurbs of the T3i yet.

I've seen this mistake made once or twice though, no worries.


----------



## viper522

I was very specific and direct on the phone, she seemed to understand exactly what I was asking for. I also asked if they offered any other model which had HD video capability and a swivel LCD screen, to which she said no, nothing else within the Loyalty program with those features and a comparable price. *shrug*


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper522;15396507*
> I was very specific and direct on the phone, she seemed to understand exactly what I was asking for. I also asked if they offered any other model which had HD video capability and a swivel LCD screen, to which she said no, nothing else within the Loyalty program with those features and a comparable price. *shrug*


The T2i has just about everything the same as the T3i, just without the swivel screen. With the 18-55, it's $511.99 and should suit you just fine.

$714.99 brand new on Amazon, $639.99 used. $511.99 via CLP.

You stumbled upon what can be the weak -- or strong - link in the program: the customer service reps. Sometimes you have to finesse them a bit. Sometimes, they tell you something and they're flat out wrong. In the case of the latter, you hang up, wait a few minutes and call back hoping to get someone else.

And seriously, DONT turn in a SX20IS to the CLP.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/canon-camera-s230-parts-repair-b1-14-/120793061980?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D1%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D3637852983208347348

$9.00 free shipping to save you $200 on the price of a camera. wait till you get the camera so you have the serial available for the CLP.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper522;15396507*
> I was very specific and direct on the phone, she seemed to understand exactly what I was asking for. I also asked if they offered any other model which had HD video capability and a swivel LCD screen, to which she said no, nothing else within the Loyalty program with those features and a comparable price. *shrug*


If they still offer the 60D through CLP, I'm not sure why you're chasing a T3i.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;15396626*
> If they still offer the 60D through CLP, I'm not sure why you're chasing a T3i.


Yeah, T3i & 60D are more or less interchangeable. 60D is their first attempt to amalgamate the lines (and I dont like it anymore, I used to be OK with it). The XXD series bodies do not need the rotating screen and DO need the joystick control. Hell, the 1Dx comes with TWO joysticks! MOAR JOYSTICKS!


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;15396553*
> The T2i has just about everything the same as the T3i, just without the swivel screen. With the 18-55, it's $511.99 and should suit you just fine.
> 
> And seriously, DONT turn in a SX20IS to the CLP.


The T2i isn't what I want and if I'm going to spend $500+ I will spend the extra to get exactly what I want. I also have a PowerShot A520 to turn in, we're just upgrading from an SX20.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;15396626*
> If they still offer the 60D through CLP, I'm not sure why you're chasing a T3i.


My assumption was that the T3i would be the less expensive option, and she told me there were no other comparable models in that price range, so that sort of shut the door. In the back of my head I'm thinking '60D' but after she told me the price of the T3i I wasn't even interested in pursuing. We have a bunch of EOS 7D at work but I can't take them home (yet).


----------



## MistaBernie

There aren't many technical differences between T2i and the T3i beyond the rotating screen. What else exactly is enticing you to the T3i that the T2i doesn't have?


----------



## sub50hz

T3i hasn't even been out for 6 months yet, has it? Doubt the refurbs are pouring in at this point.


----------



## viper522

Built-in manual audio levels, wireless flash xmitter and that utilitarian swivel screen. We have it on the SX20 IS and can't shoot without it now. The sale price is less than $100 diff so why not just get the one that has a couple added features?


----------



## sub50hz

60D. CLP that sucker, save some bucks, own a better camera.


----------



## odin2free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper522;15398804*
> Built-in manual audio levels, wireless flash xmitter and that utilitarian swivel screen. We have it on the SX20 IS and can't shoot without it now. The sale price is less than $100 diff so why not just get the one that has a couple added features?


Or you can use a firmware hack called magic lantern on the t2i to get the same functions..


----------



## roblox84

Has anyone been able to negotiate a lower price than the current $511 for the t2i kit? I was planning on buying the t3 as a christmas gift for my wife as I never really trusted used/refurb items, but now looking at the aewsome price of the t2i kit refurb i'm trying to decide whether or not to just go for it. Although I will probably wait until December and hopefully the prices will drop further unless I can negotiate a cheaper price for the t2i kit.


----------



## sub50hz

Negotiate? You're getting 20% off refurb prices by sending them a broken camera that will likely only cost you 10-15 bucks. Don't bite the hand that feeds here, asking them to reduce the price on cameras they will indefinitely sell just makes you look like a fool.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roblox84*


Has anyone been able to negotiate a lower price than the current $511 for the t2i kit? I was planning on buying the t3 as a christmas gift for my wife as I never really trusted used/refurb items, but now looking at the aewsome price of the t2i kit refurb i'm trying to decide whether or not to just go for it. Although I will probably wait until December and hopefully the prices will drop further unless I can negotiate a cheaper price for the t2i kit.


$511 is already very cheap. I'm pretty sure you're not going to be successful negotiating the price down any further.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roblox84*


Has anyone been able to negotiate a lower price than the current $511 for the t2i kit? I was planning on buying the t3 as a christmas gift for my wife as I never really trusted used/refurb items, but now looking at the aewsome price of the t2i kit refurb i'm trying to decide whether or not to just go for it. Although I will probably wait until December and hopefully the prices will drop further unless I can negotiate a cheaper price for the t2i kit.


Plenty of people on this forum (and others) have used refurb/used gear with no issues. You're fine. Plus, you're buying straight from the manufacturer with a 90 day warranty.

Second, I wouldn't negotiate. Like the others said $512 is already a _very_ low price.


----------



## MistaBernie

My 7D, 50 f/1.4 and 480 EX ii are all refurbs and they're treating me just fine.


----------



## roblox84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;15403366*
> Plenty of people on this forum (and others) have used refurb/used gear with no issues. You're fine. Plus, you're buying straight from the manufacturer with a 90 day warranty.
> 
> Second, I wouldn't negotiate. Like the others said $512 is already a _very_ low price.


Ok cool I won't ask. Ill probably place my order sometime in december though. I still want to wait for the black friday deals plus I would rather not have the camera sit in my closet for two months before christmas with only a 90 day warranty.


----------



## tats

My 5D2 and 70-200 2.8L IS II are both refurbs and they are great.

The camera came with only 600 or so clicks on it.


----------



## MistaBernie

Well, dont forget. Your camera/lens may not have been returns. They may have simply failed the initial quality testing during production and pulled to be brought up to spec. Legally, Canon can't sell units like that as new, so they put them in refurb boxes and away they go.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Also would someone suggest me a good SD card for the t2i kit?


----------



## Sean Webster

the pny class 10 sd cards are great. I have 1 and it works good.

Though I really would suggest a sandisk exteme too. My class 4 sandisk card keeps up with the pny one lol.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;15427998*
> the pny class 10 sd cards are great. I have 1 and it works good.
> 
> Though I really would suggest a sandisk exteme too. My class 4 sandisk card keeps up with the pny one lol.


What capacity should I be looking for, 16gb or 32gb?


----------



## Sean Webster

16GB is fine, if you want you can get a 32GB one, but I doubt you need the room, I have trouble with filling up 8GB lol


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I get ~320 shots at 15MP in RAW on my 8GB card, >999 in JPEG Large/Fine.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


16GB is fine, if you want you can get a 32GB one, but I doubt you need the room, I have trouble with filling up 8GB lol



Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I get ~320 shots at 15MP in RAW on my 8GB card, >999 in JPEG Large/Fine.


So you guys are trying to tell me 16gb should be more than enough, as long as I store them no my computer/storage every night.


----------



## MistaBernie

It doesn't even have to be every night. How are you going to use the images? If you're not planning on doing any huge printing or using every single shot as an eyefinity monstrosity desktop, then you can shoot in the 'smaller' sizes and really save some space. REALLY want to save some space? Shoot JPG to start out. Even at the largest, you'll get well over a thousand images on a card.


----------



## odin2free

Ok so just ordered through them....will get it on friday...sending my xti in...
Getting the lens but have tons of other lenses...excited for this hope the quality is awesome and is in good standing...will be doing own calibration and such (if its all messed up but doubt it)


----------



## Jobotoo

Subbed


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odin2free*


Ok so just ordered through them....will get it on friday...sending my xti in...
Getting the lens but have tons of other lenses...excited for this hope the quality is awesome and is in good standing...will be doing own calibration and such (if its all messed up but doubt it)


Why the heck would you trade in your xti? That's foolish.


----------



## MistaBernie

yeah, really need to ask that here. I thought I've made it pretty darn clear in my previous posts here --

DO NOT SEND CANON A CAMERA OF ANY CONSIDERABLE (read: > $50 US) value, you could easily sell that camera, buy a broken point and shoot for (likely) no more than $16 US and make more money by selling it to a 3rd party.


----------



## odin2free

oh and you would buy it...


----------



## sub50hz

XTi would sell almost instantly if you priced it correctly.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;15437076*
> XTi would sell almost instantly if you priced it correctly.


What he said.

_We_ wouldn't buy it, of course, since we have better cameras. That doesn't mean though that there aren't OCNers who'd be willing to buy a DSLR to step up from their point and shoots.

I've seen XTis go for $200-$250 for the body only. Pair that with an 18-55mm IS for ~$80 used and you've a hell of a starter kit for a beginner into DSLR photography.


----------



## ClickJacker

I just got my 7D last week. Sold my old xs with kit lens for $350 then used my girlfriends old broken point and shoot to send in.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Sorry to keep bumping this thread but is this sd card good for the money or I can find a cheaper and same capacity for cheaper?
Edit: Forgot link.

  500 Service Unavailable Error


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles;15450390*
> Sorry to keep bumping this thread but is this sd card good for the money or I can find a cheaper and same capacity for cheaper?
> Edit: Forgot link.
> 500 Service Unavailable Error


Yea, that is a very good card, but you can save $10 buy getting a PNY one. Though I prefer Sandisk cards b/c my class 4 performs better than many class 10 sd cards lol.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

I've looked into this thread and I'm interested in getting the Canon XS because it's the cheapest.

The first post lists it for $320, is that before or after the price reduction? Because on Canon's website lists the Canon XS for $350 (not $320).

Also, does the CLP accept ANY canon camera? I'm looking on eBay and I'm finding cameras that are not working for around $15.

Also, does the CLP ship the refurb camera to you first, or do you have to ship them your non-working camera first?


----------



## ljason8eg

Yes, the CLP will accept broken digital cameras. That's what I did to get my 7D.

CLP ships you your camera first and gives you a shipping label to send your non-working camera back to them. If you don't send it in within a certain amount of time, they can adjust the price.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

Wow, no wonder everyone is raving about this deal. So I could buy a broken camera off eBay for $15 and then end up getting $64 (if I buy the Canon Rebel XS) off.

And that brings up another point, no matter what camera you trade in you get 20% off the refurb price posted in the OP?


----------



## ljason8eg

Yes, even a little crappy broken point and shoot will give you the full discounted price.


----------



## odin2free

Im now trying to figure out if this is the Return Label for the Dead Camera,

i already have the Refurbed t2i
but now im needing to ship the old camera to the decomp factory is it on this label?


----------



## MistaBernie

No!

Those are actual return labels and will not go to the recycling center. HOLD ONTO THOSE LABELS in case the camera you just bought needs to go back to Canon.

Canon should have emailed you a label to print and use for the camera you're emailing. All in all, you should have received ~5 emails in regards to your order (maybe 6).


----------



## odin2free

ya guess i get to call them they did not send any emails what so ever...i got this camera a week ago arrived at my house on the 26th of October.
Oh well at least everything is in tip condition on the camera No problems from what i can tell..Is there any specific way to truely tell other than shutter count on the camera to see the condition i mean its like brand new..no marks what soever that i has been used..


----------



## MistaBernie

Check your spam filter or trash, etc. You should have literally gotten between 5-6 emails once it was all said and done (I got a confirmation email of my order during the phone call, then the others fell into place). Check the invoice to ensure they have the correct email address. If it's wrong, call them and have them forward the emails to your correct address.


----------



## odin2free

Ya i checked all over each email and trash everything dont have it....







going to be fun and a pain(maybe not) to call them and go through this process...
Thanks again though for the quick help on this issue...


----------



## MistaBernie

No problem. It shouldn't be much of a pain.. they may send you the label while on the phone and ask you to confirm you got the email.. but you'll want to do it soon if you got the camera last week.


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

I just ordered a Canon Rebel XS from this program, and I'd like to point out a certain deal that's going on right now.

On Canon's website, the Rebel XS is selling for $350 ($50 off the normal price) and it comes with extra accessories (gadget bag, 2GB SD card, and a tutorial DVD).

When I first asked the lady on the phone if I was going to get the 20% discount off that price, she said "No, you have to chose either the bundle or the CLP price". So I decided with just sticking with the CLP price because it is $320.

But as she was processing my order, it was giving her trouble so she spoke with her supervisor and I ended up getting the $50 off the original CLP price of $320 (Camera cost me $270) and it comes with all the extra accessories!









Just thought I'd let you guys know about this deal, but I doubt it's permanent because it was only in correlation to the refurb Canon XS being on sale on their website.

In conclusion, I'm really excited that I finally get to have a DSLR for a really appeasing price. I can't wait 'till it arrives on Wednesday!

EDIT:
For those that may be wondering:
The 2 GB card is a Dane-Elec card (would've cost $7.99), has anyone had any experience with this brand? The Amazon reviews seems good.
The "refurbished" Rebel gadget bag is $80 (0_0 does anyone know why it costs this much, or this th e norm with gadget bags, and if so what's so special about it'?).
And the Rebel XS tutorial DVD is normally worth $40 (again this seems really expensive, to me).


----------



## MistaBernie

LOL, I was about to come post this (saw it on POTN). Nice grab!


----------



## GamerKingFaiz

Haha, I think I might have made the same exact post (copy pasta) on PotN.

Also, I was wondering I've gotten 4 emails so far (Welcome, password reset, order for camera, and order for return label).

I believe the CS rep said that the shipping label was supposed to be in the email for the return label. And unless I'm reading over something I can't find any return label, is it supposed to be in this email or another one that is to come?

EDIT: LOL, almost as soon as I posted this I got the email with the label/instructions.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GamerKingFaiz*


I just ordered a Canon Rebel XS from this program, and I'd like to point out a certain deal that's going on right now.

On Canon's website, the Rebel XS is selling for $350 ($50 off the normal price) and it comes with extra accessories (gadget bag, 2GB SD card, and a tutorial DVD).

When I first asked the lady on the phone if I was going to get the 20% discount off that price, she said "No, you have to chose either the bundle or the CLP price". So I decided with just sticking with the CLP price because it is $320.

But as she was processing my order, it was giving her trouble so she spoke with her supervisor and I ended up getting the $50 off the original CLP price of $320 (Camera cost me $270) and it comes with all the extra accessories!









Just thought I'd let you guys know about this deal, but I doubt it's permanent because it was only in correlation to the refurb Canon XS being on sale on their website.

In conclusion, I'm really excited that I finally get to have a DSLR for a really appeasing price. I can't wait 'till it arrives on Wednesday!


Now that is a great deal!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GamerKingFaiz*


EDIT:
For those that may be wondering:
The 2 GB card is a Dane-Elec card (would've cost $7.99), has anyone had any experience with this brand? The Amazon reviews seems good.
The "refurbished" Rebel gadget bag is $80 (0_0 does anyone know why it costs this much, or this th e norm with gadget bags, and if so what's so special about it'?).
And the Rebel XS tutorial DVD is normally worth $40 (again this seems really expensive, to me).


1. Not sure about the card brand, but hey, if it works, it works. I'd rather get 2x4GB for JPEG or 2x8GB for RAW myself, but that's just me. Still, free is free.

2. If you're going off of Canon's MSRP, it probably sells for less than it says on Canon's site. If it's the typical Canon bag I'm thinking of right now, I usually see it go for $15-$20 used. Again though, free is free.

3. Worth a watch if you're new to DSLRs, but I agree, price is inflated. And hey, afterwards, free coaster!


----------



## viper522

I ordered my 4th Canon, a 60D body through the CLP today. They didn't have the kit option in stock. Everything went very quick and smooth. I'll be sending in my first PowerShot, an A70.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, CLP is some pretty sweet business. Canon actually just had a 15% off sale on refurbs, etc, dropping the price of the 5Dii to $1700 ($1806.25 + ~12 shipping, sick, sad I missed). Can't wait till March when (hypothetically) 5Diii is announced and (hopefully) the 5Dii goes back on the block. That would be ONE HELL of a birthday present from Canon


----------



## viper522

You earn a 15% coupon on Canon accessories by registering a camera through Canon's Consumer Website. FYI


----------



## MistaBernie

Reports are coming in that the T3i has been added. Updated initial post..


----------



## illum

bahh just a couple of months after i get my t2i. O well.

I wish there was a program like this for lenses


----------



## MistaBernie

Yep, they added the 60D a month after I bought mine brand new (luckily I got it on the last day of a decent rebate) but that's how it is.

Someone's interested in my 5Dc, so when I purchase that CES will have breaking news that the 5Diii will be released next month, _after_ I bought my 5Dii, which will invariably go back on the CLP the moment I purchase it at retail.


----------



## ppctx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Reports are coming in that the T3i has been added. Updated initial post..


It is true. Mine will be here tomorrow 1/5. Ordered on Monday the 2nd and they said it was just added that day. Body only, mine was $511.99 + tax. I called in to inquire about my TXi that took a poop. After being given the option of repair for $200 (minimum) or CLP, I asked to talk to the CLP people. After telling the first lady I was looking for a T3i, she said great, it was just added today. Since I had already been researching the T3i's, I called the wife to lay out my case. Got the ok. Called back and had to walk the second lady thru it's availability and then price.

Ordered a pretec 64GB sdxc card from NewEgg for $80 shipped.

Ordered a parts camera from ebay for $8.50 shipped, thanks to a previous posters tip.

I hope the camera is a good one. I've been researching how to check shutter count on it with Windows OS and keep reading to give it a shot but probably not possible. So if anyone has successfully done it on a t1i to t3i, please post up what program you used (I have read it is possible with Linux, but I do not have Linux or access to any other OS besides WindowsXP)


----------



## MistaBernie

T3i is a great camera from what I've seen. I started out with a T1i and jumped to a 60D back in March, but my wife's cousin's husband shoots a T3i and I got to play with one over New Years quite a bit. I'm actually kind of shocked with some of the differences (both in controls and ergonomics) between the T1i and the T3i. Less intuitive since I've gotten used to the xxD/xD formats of cameras (going from the 60D to the 5D/7D combo).

Green box mode is weird on the T3i, that's about the only thing I'd say. I think they call it 'intelligent auto'. Didn't make a lick of sense to me. I did find it funny when I natively took a few pics and had histogram and other info on the LCD that when I gave the camera back to my wife's cousin, she was like 'uh, what's all this' and gave it back to me confused. I really need to teach them how to get the most out of what they have in their hands...


----------



## ppctx

This camera came in brand new factory condition. No wipe down lint bits/dust/finger smudges, no slight scrapes.. just perfect. Going from the TXi (from the Elan II), operating this will have a slight learning curve.


----------



## MistaBernie

For those of you that have been waiting for 50D bodies to be in stock.. they apparently currently are. $562.69 + tax/shipping... go quick!


----------



## illum

wow they hate me. This was the body i wanted to buy but it was out of stock then.


----------



## Citra

Gah, is this still US only? Need some canadian love.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, it's kind of a pain for our friends north of the border. No relatives or friends in the states to help you out?

_*Also -- first page has been updated, prices dropped on February 1st.*_


----------



## Who_killed_Nokia?

Im planning to buy 7D when u get my tax money... I was waiting for that 15% off on canon refurbished coupon again. I didnt know this program is going on right now.

This program makes wanna jump on this refurb with trade-in and get the 7D thats ~$200 cheaper than the lowest retail i can find...

few question: So any broken CANON camera with serial no. , can get me 20% off? (7D $1359 - 20% = $1088). 5D is available right now from refurb site.. is that still excluded from deal program?

Anyone here got a refurb canon 7D..how was it?

THANKS!


----------



## sub50hz

I think... a good majority of the regulars (myself included) in the OCN Camera Thread are shooting refurb Canons with no issue. Mine came with a paltry 7 clicks of the shutter, and has never encountered a problem in over a year of shooting it, and in some cases, in less than favorable conditions.


----------



## ljason8eg

I got a refurb 7D from the program. Works fine and I couldn't tell the difference from a brand new camera.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yep, pretty much the only difference between brand new is:
A second once-over at the factory (the refurbishing itself)
A small dot on the serial number
A lot of money off.

My refurb 7D is great too.


----------



## tats

My refurb 5DII came with ~600 shots on it. I love this thing


----------



## kshannon

Just ordered a Canon T2i through the program. Saving $100+ almost makes up for that time when I fell on my camera's screen 4 years ago. Always thought there was a reason to keep it; now I know why. 

The T2i was out of stock on Saturday and is back in stock on Wednesday. Call back because inventory can change that quickly!


----------



## MistaBernie

Hm, the stock on the T2is is starting to dry up? Methinks the T4i is closer than we think..


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Hm, the stock on the T2is is starting to dry up? Methinks the T4i is closer than we think..


I think so too. Question is, what are they going to improve on from the T3i?


----------



## MistaBernie

That's the beauty part. They dont really need to do _anything_ to the line; these entry level cameras are where an abundance of Canon's cash comes from because the cost is (relatively) low enough that every day people can justify the expenditure (i.e. I could surprise my wife and buy her a T3i, but if I surprised her and bought her a 5Dii she would be _pissed_ about the amount of money I spent).

There was hardly any difference between the T1i and T2i (the only thing I can think of in honesty is that they allowed for 30fps 1080p video instead of 24 on the T1i). The T3i at least had the articulating screen (but I believe it also had digital zoom aka macro video recording).. Tell ya what, if they want people to run out and buy a T4i, make it auto-focus during video (paired with the new 18-135 essentially silent zoom, this would be ideal). Hell, I'd almost consider buying one for video (and for the wife to use) just for that very purpose.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kshannon*
> 
> Just ordered a Canon T2i through the program. Saving $100+ almost makes up for that time when I fell on my camera's screen 4 years ago. Always thought there was a reason to keep it; now I know why.
> The T2i was out of stock on Saturday and is back in stock on Wednesday. Call back because inventory can change that quickly!


Just bought a t2i as well. I'm super stoked to get out of the house and take some pictures!








Thanks to MistaBernie again, for the sticky, and for the personal advice in the thread I started, +rep for everything my friend.


----------



## Moreorless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> That's the beauty part. They dont really need to do _anything_ to the line; these entry level cameras are where an abundance of Canon's cash comes from because the cost is (relatively) low enough that every day people can justify the expenditure (i.e. I could surprise my wife and buy her a T3i, but if I surprised her and bought her a 5Dii she would be _pissed_ about the amount of money I spent).
> There was hardly any difference between the T1i and T2i (the only thing I can think of in honesty is that they allowed for 30fps 1080p video instead of 24 on the T1i). The T3i at least had the articulating screen (but I believe it also had digital zoom aka macro video recording).. Tell ya what, if they want people to run out and buy a T4i, make it auto-focus during video (paired with the new 18-135 essentially silent zoom, this would be ideal). Hell, I'd almost consider buying one for video (and for the wife to use) just for that very purpose.


I'd say the opposite, the T2i got the sensor from the 7D rather than the older one from the 50D where as the T3i only really got the new screen.

I'd guess we may see the new Rebel have a new processor(better in camera noise processed Jpegs) and some in camera HDR, things users who might not do much post processing would obviously value.


----------



## r34p3rex

My predictions for T4i:

-A new 24MP APS-C sensor (or therebouts)
-T3i swivel screen
-Digic V
-Continuous AF tracking in video
-Built in HDR
-Available as bundle with 18-135mm


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*
> 
> My predictions for T4i:
> -A new 24MP APS-C sensor (or therebouts)
> -T3i swivel screen
> -Digic V
> -Continuous AF tracking in video
> -Built in HDR
> -Available as bundle with 18-135mm


Most of those I agree with; in fact, it's almost definitely coming with the new 18-135 that is getting made. The only thing I dont see them doing for the rebel is AF tracking in video for the lower level cameras - did the 5D3 even get that?

I forgot that they were potentially gonna toss Digic V in it too, but yeah, that lines up perfectly with what they're currently offering, etc.

Expect an announcement within the next couple of days (I know, Canon just blew up with info, but the T4i announcement will be soon).


----------



## Defunctronin

I have to say that customer reps I dealt with at Canon were absolutely amazing; by leaps and bounds, the BEST customer service I have ever recieved.








I ordered on sunday, 03/04 at about 5 pm, and I had my delivery this morning, 03/06 - before I went to work. I was astounded, as they said it would be 5-7 day shipping.

The t2i that I had only had *15 actuations*







Pretty happy about that; the body and lens are immaculate; I would have no idea that it was refurbished, had I not ordered it myself.

Am I impressed? On every level. I would recommend this to anyone who is interested in buying any level of DSLR system.


----------



## alvaroaze

Do you have to be a US citizen to order from CLP?

I will trave to the US next month, will stay one week there, and was wondering if CLP would work for me.


----------



## MistaBernie

Probably not, I think they will stop you once you give them a non-US billing address, and they don't ship to hotels.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Just ordered one from them

have to say I was VERY pleased with the guy on the phone. They are the only company that I've ordered on the phone at 11pm


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> Just ordered one from them
> have to say I was VERY pleased with the guy on the phone. They are the only company that I've ordered on the phone at 11pm


Congrats on the purchase, you will not regret it. I've had my t2i for about 2-3 weeks, and I LOVE it.


----------



## MistaBernie

I just noticed that the T1i Rebel no longer appears in the lookup for Canon Refurbished DSLR bodies... though I dont know if it's officially removed from the program or not, I would think that news would not bode well.


----------



## TrollingThunder

Hey guys, awesome information.

I picked up a Canon PowerShot A620 on Craig's List for $25 and I'm sending that back.

I ended up ordering the Canon T2i with 18-55 kit lens for $483 shipped. How good is this camera for a permanent camera?

And how good is this lens compared to the 18-135mm? Because if the 18-135mm is the same quality, then I might just sell the 18-55mm and buy an 18-135mm.

Also, other than the Nifty Fifty, is there any other lens I should pick up as a "must have" that I can get for $300 or less used if I shop around right?

Thanks for the information again!


----------



## ljason8eg

The T2i is perfect for an amateur. I would keep the 18-55 and get both the 50 1.8 and the 55-250. Both are decent lenses for not too much money.


----------



## TrollingThunder

I heard the Sigma 50-200 is a better all around lens than the 55-250. Any truth to this? I know all-loyal Canon photographers will frown on an off-brand lens but I've seen sample photos from the 50-200 and they look really good. Just wondering if anyone here has experience with that lens.


----------



## ljason8eg

I've never heard that lens come up even once in discussions for budget telephoto lenses, or heard of anyone shooting with it, which is probably saying something. I do know that the Canon 55-250 is widely known as the best telephoto zoom in that price range.

The one review I did find of the 50-200 shows it being pretty soft at 200mm, even when stopping down.


----------



## TrollingThunder

Yeah it looks like the 55-250 takes some amazing pictures for a $150-200 lens. I hope I can find a good deal on one. My family is burning a hole in my pocket asking for money.

On that note: My T2i is in Bloomington CA! That's only 2.5 hours away! Maybe it'll be here tomorrow! YEEEE!!!


----------



## kurt1288

I just called Canon regarding this and was told my camera (A530) doesn't qualify because it's not "in need of repair". While that's easily "fixed", I'm wondering if everyone here has had to have a broken camera or if it's just been an older camera that's out of warranty (as it says in the FAQ) that they sent in?


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, it has to be 'in need of repair'. The program itself is actually designed to replace fixing older non-supported products, not just a cheap and easy way to sell refurbs. FAQ updated.

ALSO, herp a derp, 5D Mark II is back in the program. You're welcome.


----------



## lifeskills

is there any canon models not accepted? looking at a powershot A520 now


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, anything still in warranty.


----------



## lifeskills

she said she dropped it in the pool... that should do


----------



## MistaBernie

Yup. Reason: Wont power on. They dont really care about particulars (what happened, etc). It's not like you're trying to do a warranty return here..


----------



## lifeskills

Woot! 5d mk II on the way! just got off the phone with CLP, have had my browser on auto refresh for days on the canon direct site. Worked like a charm. Well, for some reason they wouldn't take my card, kept getting declined. Was back and forth with my bank and Canon, each saying it was the other's fault. Luckily my girlfriend had the money and let me use her card. Weird.

Total was 1407, hell of a deal

I asked how many were left and he said about 85, if anyone else wants to get in on the action.


----------



## Conspiracy

nice. im still waiting to see if this rumor that nikon is making an entry level priced full frame is legit before i go FF DSLR


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, they were gone pretty fast when they were initially added back onto the program, they seem to be doing a bit better job of getting them back in stock now. _NOW,_ the value of the 5D2 is slowly gonna drop.

/sad.

That being said, it's such a good camera. For reals. You're gonna love if Lifeskills.

Also, Con-man, hold off on considering the Nikon FF. Canon looks to have two more FF bodies coming out within the next 12 months. One entry level, one where we thought the 5D3 would be.


----------



## Conspiracy

yea i know if nikon makes it official canon wont be too far behind them to compete. just a matter of whos is going to be the best deal and all that


----------



## MistaBernie

no reason to switch systems unless either of the Nikons are a game changer though, and I highly doubt an entry (or even middle of the line) FF offering by either is going to be a game changer.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> no reason to switch systems unless either of the Nikons are a game changer though, and I highly doubt an entry (or even middle of the line) FF offering by either is going to be a game changer.


Hard disagree. If the fabled D600 comes out full frame at 1600-1800 bucks, you can damn well bet Canon is gonna be up a creek -- there is no way they will be able to put a full frame body in that price bracket unless they abandon ship on x0D bodies altogether. I don't like the direction Canon is heading.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Hard disagree. If the fabled D600 comes out full frame at 1600-1800 bucks, you can damn well bet Canon is gonna be up a creek -- there is no way they will be able to put a full frame body in that price bracket unless they abandon ship on x0D bodies altogether. I don't like the direction Canon is heading.


Re-read CanonRumors. Two full frame bodies (and something like 5 new sensors) are in development; one would be entry level and potentially come in cheaper than the 7D.


----------



## Conspiracy

yea im definitely going to wait and see. i like canon gear but its looking like nikon is about to give canon a run for their money and right now im waiting to see who to go with. i am not as familiar with nikon lenses but the appeal to have my SLR and DSLR use the same lenses is very nice if i go nikon









im eagerly awaiting to see what both companies do for the entry level FF and just entry level in general as it seems all the focus on recent releases is with professional gear


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> one would be entry level and potentially come in cheaper than the 7D.


I seriously doubt it -- Canon's pricing structure on pro and prosumer equipment recently is ridiculous, in that all of the new models/lenses are _considerably_ more expensive than their predecessors. You don't have to look too much farther than the 24/28 IS, 5DIII and version II telephotos/24-70 to see that not only are they not making any concession in price... but they're also not releasing anything that's giving Nikon a run for their money.


----------



## Conspiracy

yea. i dont know all of nikons naming system for features on lenses and cameras so i have a feeling i might want to start learning the nikon system because they are looking a lot more appealing right now at least until i see what new stuff comes out. otherwise ill still be very happy with a 5D2 over the 7D


----------



## Blindsay

Are the prices in the first post after the 20% discount is applied?


----------



## MistaBernie

These are the Canon Loyalty prices (as of Feb, 2012; they may have come down). For the most up-to-date pricing, check out the refurbished prices on Canon's website directly and simply multiply by 0.8.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> These are the Canon Loyalty prices (as of Feb, 2012; they may have come down). For the most up-to-date pricing, check out the refurbished prices on Canon's website directly and simply multiply by 0.8.


Gotcha, thank you. I'm thinking about the T2i, currently i have the canon A1000IS so the T2i should be a nice improvement haha


----------



## Raffledoocious

Just put in an order for a t2i lens kit. I shot with a d50 in high school quite a bit and got away from it in college (damn you loans!). Very excited to get back into photography.

Also I can confirm they are still doing the refurb lens + body for 20% off. It depends on whether or not the lens is in the program. I tried to do the body and the nifty fifty, which qualified, but was out of stock.


----------



## iso2011

Called CLP today.
CSR said only additional 10% off can be applied to 5DII. That means price for 5DII before tax is $1759*0.9=$1583
Anyone has experience recently?


----------



## ljason8eg

Yes, the 5DII is only 10% off now. Everything else should still be 20% off though.


----------



## iso2011

Oops. We may miss the 20% off. Thank you for the info. : (


----------



## Blindsay

Anyone know if this is still going?

If so its 20% off the refurb price right, thoughts on these 2?

T4i body only 543.99 * .8 = 435.19

t3i with kit lens 475.99 * .8 = 380.79

i dont know if the t4i is really that much better?


----------



## ljason8eg

Yep, the program is still going.

If your budget allows it, I'd get the T4i instead of the T3i because of the improvement in AF alone. The T4i uses the 60D AF system instead of the older, less advanced system that the T3i and older Rebel bodies use.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> Yep, the program is still going.
> 
> If your budget allows it, I'd get the T4i instead of the T3i because of the improvement in AF alone. The T4i uses the 60D AF system instead of the older, less advanced system that the T3i and older Rebel bodies use.


yeah for $55 more i can swing it, i just didnt know if the t4i was any better but you answered that for me thanks


----------



## hwangnyc

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share my personal experience since this thread was very helpful. I called Canon and spoke with a Representative to trade in my broken Rebel XS. Everything that was explained in the first post occurred. I was asked for a serial, but mine rubbed off so the representative just made a note.

I was quoted:

$383.99 - T3i Body Only
$511.99 - T4i Body Only

+ Local Taxes

I was given to option to purchase a lens with the same discount and I got a Digital Gadget Bag - 200DG Refurbished for free. After the transaction I received an email confirmation immediately. This experience unique to me was very pleasant. I will edit this thread with pictures when my camera arrives.


----------



## Professional

Hi all,

I am also into Photography and i use Canon gear too.


----------



## El-Fuego

I got my 60D from CLP about a year ago, It came with only 14 shutter count.
I'm very happy with it.

edit: i have one old broken camera if anyone wants it for clp please feel free pm me.


----------



## Pitredish

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Canon Loyalty Program is still available. The percentage-off varies from device to device. I bought a 5D Mark III and received 15% off. But, I also bought a EF 24-105 f/4 L lens, and got 30% off of that. For a EF 40mm f/2.8, I only got 20% off. I also got 20% off a SpeedLight flash.

For a trade-in, I bought a $30 Canon PowerShot A810 off eBay, and used that as my trade.

Also, Canon has extended the warranty to 1-year! Awesome!

Overall, I saved over $900 on my order; what a great deal.

I'll post-back when I receive the camera to let everyone know what the shutter count is.

Patrick


----------



## Professional

I also forgot to say that i am also a member on POTN.
I saved buying many Canon gear also from buying online and also from some cheap local stores, not sure how much but i feel i saved maybe around $2000 so far, but i confess that i spend nearly $60,000 or more for my whole Canon gear.


----------



## Pitredish

@Professional - I've spent about $60,000 on guitars, keyboards, and audio recording gear (microphones, monitors, mixing boards/audio interfaces, outboard gear, software, etc.) over the last 20 years. Add in another (easily) $20,000-ish for computers. But, I'm only about $6,000 invested so far in my camera rig (although I'm just getting started!)

Anyway, for sure, we have expensive hobbies.


----------



## MistaBernie

I've noticed B&H is selling 7D refurbs for the CLP price (959.20 or 80% of $1199).


----------



## derickwm

Is this program still active?


----------



## MistaBernie

The program is still active, but what's on it and what it sells for varies. Depending on what you're looking for, it may not be the best option.


----------



## derickwm

A friend messed up her pins in her CF card slot on her Rebel XTi. A replacement kit is $15 however I imagine doing the repairs myself would be very painful. Doable, but painful. A repair store has the same service for $115 if we mail it in. Or we could just pick up another for little over $200. Just trying to evaluate the options.


----------



## javapop

Anyone checked recently to see if the 6D is being offered yet?


----------



## MistaBernie

Added back in October... 10% discount off of regular refurbished price according to http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=948785. This may have changed though, this hasn't been updated since October (and I don't update this very much anymore either since the prices after taxes and such seem to be pretty close to Adorama/B&H prices on refurbs (Adorama advertises them as refurbished, B&H usually has it listed some weird way where it says you have to email for the used condition and they tell you it's refurbished).


----------



## javapop

OK, thanks I may give them a call. Looking at one currently.


----------

